# Beginner Wood Carver



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Guys/gals.....wasn't sure what forum to post this in but figured this is the best bet. Anyways, I've been thinking for a few years that I'd like to give wood carving a try. It would give me something to putt around and do in the garage and perhaps turn out something to be proud of...maybe. I'd like to try carving along the lines of fish, flowers, and other outdoorsy stuff. Does anyone have any book or websites that would point me in the right direction?? 

Thanks for any insight and please post any carvings you've done for some inspiration!!

Scott


----------

